# For the record



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

This woman sickens me










Why is she so popular, gag...


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

omg i know right?! she is too bizare.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG she makes me sick too *pukes in mouth a little*
I wish people would stop taking pics of her. Why is she so amazing I thought a littler or 8 was normal for dogs.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ugh is that that chick from that show thats stupid? Whats her face lol. Can't remember her name. Kate.........Thats it Kate the Dip... Is that her?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Ugh is that that chick from that show thats stupid? Whats her face lol. Can't remember her name. Kate.........Thats it Kate the Dip... Is that her?


Yup that's her just another ugly mutt having a litter lmao, I wish we could get people spayed too


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

She is very strange - I think she sold her soul. 

Haha - KG you crack me up

Her name is Kate Gosselin - she looks like a goose, thought that pic was perfect. LoL

I feel bad for her kids, they're super cute!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Yup that's her just another ugly mutt having a litter lmao, I wish we could get people spayed too


FOR REAL!:goodpost:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Yup that's her just another ugly mutt having a litter lmao, I wish we could get people spayed too


I wonder if she had her tubes tied this time... I feel bad brad pitt too.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I wonder if she had her tubes tied this time... I feel bad brad pitt too.


OMG me too poor Brad he used to be cool :rain:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

she used to be a nurse too! poor thing, I think she did sell her soul, karma baby karma!


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

*me too*

i watched one episode of her show when she was married and in my opinion she treated her kids and husband like garbage


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah she totally irritates me...nice pic, lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lex's Guardian said:


> :


Remind you of anything


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Remind you of anything


:rofl::rofl: LMAO... Too Perfect



Mrskocurek said:


> i watched one episode of her show when she was married and in my opinion she treated her kids and husband like garbage


The kids are so cute, her husband got the whip every time... I for one would be totally uncomfortable with random camera guys around my kids - who knows what's going on. Especially with that many kids & all the commotion, you can't trust random ppl in your house these days... So sad.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Remind you of anything


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That's just great


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG Holly! You so hit the nail on the head with that one!! I watched like 10 minutes of one of her episodes and couldn't watch anymore I was so disgusted!! Maybe we should petition the government for a spay/neuter clause for humans, lol! J/K. But, for real, people who are irresponsible parents should be required to get speutered so that they can't continue to mistreat/abuse children. What good does it do for the state to take the kids away if they're still able to reproduce!? I don't completely agree with abortion, but I believe there are certain instances where it should be allowed, but even then, I argue with myself b/c there's an alternative to those reasons as well. Oh, well. I'm rambling... nice find on the Donkey pic Holly!! Love that... made me spit out my coffee!!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't stand her! I think it's pathetic when people have to put their family in the public eye and get all these stupid shows (which sometimes are quite comical because you realize how much better of a life you have keeping things personal). All it ever seems to do is ruin them...and go figure! Look what happened between her & Jon. She doesn't even spend time with her eight kids which I think is truly sad. She claims it is because she is trying to earn money for her children, yet if she hates the media so much you would think she would get a NORMAL job and stop trying to be a celebrity. She only cares about herself in my opinion.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The only time she has anything to do with those kids is when she is on camera.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Krystle_Ann said:


> I can't stand her! I think it's pathetic when people have to put their family in the public eye and get all these stupid shows (which sometimes are quite comical because you realize how much better of a life you have keeping things personal). All it ever seems to do is ruin them...and go figure! Look what happened between her & Jon. She doesn't even spend time with her eight kids which I think is truly sad. She claims it is because she is trying to earn money for her children, yet if she hates the media so much you would think she would get a NORMAL job and stop trying to be a celebrity. She only cares about herself in my opinion.


I couldn't agree more, I liked watching the show at first until I saw how she acted & how much Jon cared for his family & she just kicked everyone off with dollar signs in her eyes... Sickening - I could never live that lifestyle for any purpose.



american_pit13 said:


> The only time she has anything to do with those kids is when she is on camera.


It's heartbreaking, kids only have one childhood then it's gone... I just don't get ppl like her


----------

